# Recommendation for an acoustic guitar setup in Calgary?



## new2guitar_eh (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi all,

Anyone have a good recommendation for an acoustic setup in Calgary (preferably the NW). Based on an older post by Mike Macleod I reached out to David Holloway but he no longer does setups. 

Thanks


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

new2guitar_eh said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Anyone have a good recommendation for an acoustic setup in Calgary (preferably the NW). Based on an older post by Mike Macleod I reached out to David Holloway but he no longer does setups.
> 
> Thanks


Darrell Britton did the initial setup work on my 12 string, and he did a great job.
He's also worked on an electric (Pick up switch & set up) and wiring repair on my old bass.

he listens to what you want done, and does it, he doesn't just set it up how he wants to.

It's been a little while since I've needed to see him, but he has posted recently on Kijiji
And he is in the NW, near James Fowler High School.


----------



## new2guitar_eh (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks zontar, I'll look him up


----------



## new2guitar_eh (Apr 18, 2015)

Any other recommendations for someone in Calgary who does a good setup on an acoustic guitar? Nice to have options....


----------

